# EBC brake pads



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey guys

i am needing some new pads on my arctic cat 400..have you guys used ebc sintered and severe duty pads at all,please let me know your thoughts

thanks
chris


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think they last a little bit longer than stock... if you ride lots of sand, they all wear out very fast...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im ordering some really soon. i'll report on mine.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm running them on my brute .. so far so good


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I ordered some steel woven brass. I got like 3 feet for $15. U use ur old brake pads. Grind off the old pads & jb weld the brass on there. There is a write up on HL done by Gordo. U can make several sets out of the 3ft I bought.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are the best I have ever owned.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Here is a how-to on how to make your own brake pads for less than $5 for the front. I got the information from Gordo on Hilghlifter. He deserves all the credit. i just copied & pasted the link.

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2628445&high=brake+pads


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm running them, work great


----------

